# Icebay.com: Shengshou LingLong 3x3 Cube (Testers Selected)



## Liz (Nov 30, 2013)

Dear speedsolving friends,

As we see many people are talking about SS Linglong 3x3 cube. Some of them may have tried this cube and they really enjoy it. And some may also want to try this magic cube.

In order to let more people know more about the Linglong, 

Icebay.com now invites 10 testers to test this cube. 
6 testers would be chosen from this thread, 4 testers would be chose from those who like our facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/IcebayStore

Also, the big thing is that 5 of testers selected this time will also be chosen as testers for next new cube of Icebay.com.

Expire Time: December 11th, 2013 (HK Time)








Requirements:
1. Reply this thread with your email, WCA profile, YouTube ID.
2. Make a video review for this cube after you receive this order in 2 weeks.
3. If you didn't make a video review after you receive this cube, your name will be shown on our blacklist.
4. If you like our facebook page, please also mention here.

If you couldn't make a video review, please mention on the post. We will send free gift code to you. 

Welcome to share your reviews, thoughts about this cube! 

Icebay Team reserves all right in this event.


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 30, 2013)

Would really love to test!!
E-mail- [email protected]
WCA- 2013PASS01
My Youtube with 300+ Subscribers- BestInTheWorld
Thanks!!

EDIT- Liked your Facebook page too!!!


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 30, 2013)

Pretty soon people are going to have a new 3x3 every week for a year!

1. [email protected]
2. 2008GROM01
3. ender9994


----------



## AlexCube (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Juho Heikkinen

Email: [email protected]
WCA: Not yet.
Youtube: heikkijuho
I also liked the facebook page


----------



## ikakojavaxa (Nov 30, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA: Don't have one yet
Youtube Channel: Ikakojavaxa


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 30, 2013)

I have been very curious about this cube, would be awesome to get to test it.
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013AKER01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/brainofcubing


----------



## tx789 (Nov 30, 2013)

Aneurin
[email protected] 
YouTube: thetx789
Wca Id: 2010HUNT02


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 30, 2013)

Keaton Ellis

E-mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2012ELLI01
Youtube: crazyninja300

I'm top 100 in the world for 3x3 and 3x3OH; I'd love to test this and give a review.

I liked your facebook page.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 30, 2013)

Oliver Frost
[email protected]
WCA
YouTube


----------



## TandborsteN (Nov 30, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
No WCA profile.
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/CSTandborsteN

Also, i liked your facebook page.


----------



## moluk34 (Nov 30, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA: None
Youtube: None, but i will make it.
I liked your facebook page.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 30, 2013)

May as well

Email: [email protected]
Youtube: Clicky
WCA ID: Clicky
Facebook: Liked.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi. I would to love to test the Shengshou LingLong. I have experience with testing cubes from lightake.com

[email protected]

WCA ID

Youtube Channel

These cubes would be a nice Christmas present


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 30, 2013)

Count me in!
WCA: 12.99 OH NAR average, 2nd in the world. 7.16 3x3 single, 40th in the World.
Youtube: Over 1000 subscribers
[email protected]


----------



## maytagcuber34 (Nov 30, 2013)

Will give an honest opinion
E-mail:[email protected]
No WCA Profile
Youtube:maytag34


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd love to test!
[email protected]
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/Lchu01

Haven't gone to a comp yet so no WCA
I liked your Facebook page


----------



## carloscarneros (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Carlos Carneros
Youtube: youtube.com/sprct22
WCA records: 10.96 single
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Michael womack

E-mail: [email protected] 
Wca 2010WOMA01
youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234252


----------



## Kuba (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Jakub Wolniewicz
WCA
Youtube
E-mail - [email protected]


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 30, 2013)

I have PM'd you my details.


----------



## origamieder (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Eder Olivencia
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2012GONZ10
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/origamieder
I also liked the facebook page.
Hope I win, good luck to everyone!


----------



## cityzach (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Zach Goldman
WCA profile
Youtube (cityzach)

I liked your facebook page, thanks!


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 30, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2010THOM03
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/xblakethompson
Liked the FB page.

Will make a review if chosen!!


----------



## origamieder (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Eder Olivencia
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2012GONZ10
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/origamieder
Hope I win, good luck to everyone!


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 30, 2013)

Collin Burns
[email protected]
I'm officially 3rd in the US and 19th in the world for 3x3.
I have almost 1200 subscribers on youtube.
I also liked your facebook page.


----------



## RubiXer (Nov 30, 2013)

Neil Morales
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012MORA05
http://www.youtube.com/user/Rocker4092
I am a Roux user and I average sub-15 OH 
And I liked your Facebook page


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Haaris Jamil
Email: [email protected]
Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/ParadoxCubing 
WCA: Dont have one yet but I average 16-18 secs.

My Youtube Channel has almost at 2,000 subscribers and surpassed 100,000 views.
I would love to try out this new cube since Shengshou is one of my favourite brands  Congrats on the opening of your new store!
I also liked your Facebook page.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 30, 2013)

I would like to test this
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2013GARC01
Youtube: D2Cubes


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 30, 2013)

Rami Sbahi

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2011SBAH01
YouTube: INSANEcuber (630+ Subscribers, very active of a YouTuber with much cubing knowledge)

*Official Times*

*3x3:* 8.99 Single, 10.04 Average
*3x3 one-handed:* 15.58 Single, 20.78 Average
*3x3 with feet:* 36.97 NR Single, 39.10 NAR Average
*3x3 blindfolded:* 2:06.93 Single
*3x3 multi blind:* 8/8 in 59:46

I'm sure it will be great cube (although I'd have 100% honesty as a tester)! I'll be making a review quicker than a wink!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 30, 2013)

Matěj Mužátko
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA: 2013MUAT01
Youtube: MatejMuzatko


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 30, 2013)

Yuxuan Chen
email: [email protected]
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4


I liked your facebook page.


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 30, 2013)

I would love to test this cube, if I'm chosen I can upload a fully detailed review within a few days after receiving it.

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: I currently do not have one
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/SweetSolving


----------



## SnipeCube (Dec 1, 2013)

Name: Christopher Lambert
Email: [email protected]
WCA: I currently do not have a WCA profile.
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/snipecube


----------



## rockstarrev (Dec 1, 2013)

I would really love to test the Shengshou!

E-mail: [email protected]
WCA: No ID 
YouTube: Revanth Sharma Kollegala (No videos, planning to start with this cube!)

My facebook ID is Revanth Sharma Kollegala, and I had already liked your page, weeks ago!


----------



## rybaby (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd love to test this new cube! ShengShou 4x4x4s are awesome, so I would love to test a 3x3x3 from SS.
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013PRZY02
YouTube: woody558

Thanks!!

P.S. I liked your facebook page.


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Dec 1, 2013)

email is [email protected]
wca profile is 2013SARE01
youtube is insanelyawesome cuber

I would really love to test a SS cube, because of their prior experience with SS.

Thanks...


----------



## 7nand (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, I would love to make a review on the Shengshou LingLong cube if I am selected as a tester. I average around 25 seconds. 

WCA - haven't participated yet
Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCegiRCejuNqxCFu6oOUU8xA
Email - [email protected]

I also liked your Facebook page!


----------



## yockee (Dec 1, 2013)

I would love to test another cube! I am Xxoxia on you tube and have tested a few times for Calvin of HKnow. 
email: [email protected]
No WCA profile
You Tube: www.youtube.com/xxoxia

I have all of the previous SS 3x3's, so this would complete my collection, nicely. I own the original SS 3x3, as well as the Sujie (also known as FAST), Wind and Aurora.
Also, I average around 14 sec.


----------



## lunchmaster (Dec 1, 2013)

Michael DeLaRosa
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013DELA01
Youtube: Lunchmaster21

I have liked your Facebook page.


----------



## Lazycuber (Dec 5, 2013)

Danuel 
Email: [email protected]
WCA: have no at present
Youtube: danuel007

I liked your facebook before.
I like this cube so much and hope that I have the chance to get it and make a good review for your store.
Good luck!
Wish I can be the next tester also.


----------



## tomthed (Dec 5, 2013)

1. [email protected]
2. No WCA yet
3. http://www.youtube.com/user/guesswhat6789

Thanks!


----------



## AndersB (Dec 5, 2013)

Anders Berggren Sjöblom
Email: [email protected]
WCA: WCA ID
Youtube

I have liked your Facebook page.


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 5, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
No WCA profile
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2FTR-u5q1z_RFRs19-N3TA


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Dec 5, 2013)

Daniel Cano salgado
Email = [email protected]
WCA ID = https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SALG01
Youtube Account = http://www.youtube.com/user/zzdanielzz29


----------



## Carrot (Dec 6, 2013)

*Email:* [email protected]
*WCA:* 2008ANDE02
*Youtube:* Minxer2011



Spoiler



Why are people actually spending time writing more than they asked for? it looks somewhat pathetic to do that. They didn't ask you to give them a summary about you, in other words, you should expect them to check out your informations by themselves


----------



## ottozing (Dec 6, 2013)

Carrot said:


> in other words, you should expect them to check out your informations by themselves.



That explains why they chose Chris Olson to review the LingPo 2x2....... owait

EDIT: Just realized they aren't the same people so my comment was kind of unnecessary :fp Still, I don't see anything wrong with adding a few extra details


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 6, 2013)

Carrot said:


> Why are people actually spending time writing more than they asked for? it looks somewhat pathetic to do that. They didn't ask you to give them a summary about you, in other words, you should expect them to check out your informations by themselves.



I agree but sometimes there's extra info that you might want to add that is not shown in your WCA or YouTube.


----------



## byliu88 (Dec 6, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2012LIUB01	
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/byjliu88
I liked the facebook page as well! I'd love to test the LingLong and make a review for you guys.


----------



## Nihahhat (Dec 6, 2013)

Mason Langenderfer
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2013LANG03
YouTube: istackr

Facebook page = liked! Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sammy Tawakkol
[email protected]
2013TAWA01
youtube.com/CubingBattles


----------



## KCuber (Dec 6, 2013)

Kevin Costello

Email: [email protected]
2012COST01 
Youtube is: http://www.youtube.com/goggleboy06

I'm the current NAR holder for 4x4 and I'm top-100 for most of the normal events.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 6, 2013)

Eli Lifland

Email: [email protected]
2012LIFL01
http://www.youtube.com/user/uvafan173

Fastest Official ZZ User.


----------



## KyLilyCuber (Dec 6, 2013)

Email : [email protected]
Youtube: Gayao Kyoobing

i have not went to any competitions,but i will be going next year

and i have liked your aweshum facebook page


----------



## isoq58 (Dec 6, 2013)

e-mail: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013AZNA01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/isoq58
interested in new generation Shengshou cubes


----------



## Aakash (Dec 6, 2013)

My Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013PUTT01
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/aputtige

I've also liked your facebook page.


----------



## windhero (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey there, I'd be glad to test this cube out! I can make a review in english, italian and finnish.

WCA ID: 2013COCO01
Youtube Channel: giu1644
Email: [email protected]

Oh yeah and I liked your facebook page.


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Dec 6, 2013)

Name: Gabriel Dechichi Barbar

E-mail: [email protected]
WCA Profile
Youtube Channel (almost 3000 subscribers)

South America recordist for 3x3 Average (8.94) and single (7.16). Also for OH, average 13.50 and single 9.50 (3rd WR). 3x3 NR on BLD with SS Aurora: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arU3F76J2FA


----------



## Riley (Dec 8, 2013)

Name: Riley Woo
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOR01
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/MyLifeIsRiley

I also liked your Facebook page.


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 8, 2013)

Name: SeungBeom Cho
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012CHOS01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/stevecuber1

7.65 official single and 9.02 official average.


----------



## Liz (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello all, thank you for your participation. The list of chosen testers will be declared on this Friday (Hong Kong Time). Enjoy your cubing~~~


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 9, 2013)

Liz said:


> Hello all, thank you for your participation. The list of chosen testers will be declared on this Friday (Hong Kong Time). Enjoy your cubing~~~



I hope I get picked.


----------



## Yarn (Dec 11, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013GONZ08
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuFLPpRGLyXfOFgS5_Reo2g


----------



## Liz (Dec 13, 2013)

Testers for the Shengshou Linglong:

Thanks for all of your supports. Here is a list of the testers:

Coolster01
Michael Womack
Carrot
Yuxuibbs
Lchu613
ender9994
AlexCube
windhero
Gabriel Dechichi
byliu88



Congratulations! Pls send a PM to me before 16th Dec. (Hongkong Time) about your shipping address:
PS: If I do not receive your PM till next Monday, a new tester would be chosen to instead.

First name: 
Last name: 
Street address: 
City: 
Province: 
Zip code: 
Country: 
Phone number: 
Email address:

When you get the Shengshou, pls post your unboxing video and review within two weeks in this thread. 
Those who are not in our list will get free code and 10% discount off code from us, and will also be priority chose of our next chosen testers.
Thank you all! Enjoy cubing!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 13, 2013)

WHOOOO yes


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 13, 2013)

I also got it  I wonder if this is better than Aurora?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 13, 2013)

Awww... I signed up for 3 cubes this week, and got 0/3 ... I am really unlucky :-D :-(


----------



## Ollie (Dec 13, 2013)

what the deuce


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh well, congrats to the winners  Just wondering, how did someone with 5 subscribers get this to test?? What was your intention on that? I was just wondering on how you pick your testers, not criticizing or anything, is it randomized?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 13, 2013)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Oh well, congrats to the winners  Just wondering, how did someone with 5 subscribers get this to test?? What was your intention on that? I was just wondering on how you pick your testers, not criticizing or anything, is it randomized?



Thanks.


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 13, 2013)

Liz said:


> Testers for the Shengshou Linglong:
> 
> Thanks for all of your supports. Here is a list of the testers:
> 
> ...



Did you get my PM?


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 13, 2013)

Liz said:


> Testers for the Shengshou Linglong:
> 
> Thanks for all of your supports. Here is a list of the testers:
> 
> ...



Yayyy! Today is such a great day for me! Thanks so much!  I'd prefer white if possible.


----------



## Liz (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, I got it. Cubes are on ready. 


AlexCube said:


> Did you get my PM?


----------



## Liz (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, it will depends on our stock. 


Coolster01 said:


> Yayyy! Today is such a great day for me! Thanks so much!  I'd prefer white if possible.


----------



## Liz (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, please be cheering up. Luck will be on you next time. Have sent the codes to you. Please check it. Thank you for your support.


MatejMuzatko said:


> Awww... I signed up for 3 cubes this week, and got 0/3 ... I am really unlucky :-D :-(


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 14, 2013)

Got my PM ok?


----------



## Liz (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, have got it. Please do not worry. 


Michael Womack said:


> Got my PM ok?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 14, 2013)

Liz said:


> Yes, have got it. Please do not worry.



cool thanks.


----------



## Liz (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for supporting, have sent code to you. Please check it. 


Ollie said:


> what the deuce


----------



## Liz (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, thanks for your supportiong. We have our rules for picking testers depends on posting , youtube subscribers, facebook liked and so on. It is not only depends on the number of subscribers. Those who are not picked this time will be priority chose of our next chosen testers. . Have sent codes to you, please check it. Hope that you will like it.


Paradox Cubing said:


> Oh well, congrats to the winners  Just wondering, how did someone with 5 subscribers get this to test?? What was your intention on that? I was just wondering on how you pick your testers, not criticizing or anything, is it randomized?


----------



## rj (Dec 14, 2013)

:-( I like testing. Next time...


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 14, 2013)

AlexCube said:


> I also got it  I wonder if this is better than Aurora?



Well.....
It's a slightly different design than the Aurora, has torpedoes and weird divots. Looks different, IDK if better.
Unfortunately it's 46 mm. So pretty much no chance of becoming a major speedcube for 2H, but I wonder how it'll do OH.


----------



## hoeziyang (Dec 14, 2013)

email:[email protected]
wca:2012YANG01
YOUTUBE:http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCVTI8BKwZsMdHutMWhFGnA


----------



## Liz (Dec 14, 2013)

Good luck! 


rj said:


> :-( I like testing. Next time...


----------



## Liz (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you for supporting. 


hoeziyang said:


> email:[email protected]
> wca:2012YANG01
> YOUTUBE:http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCVTI8BKwZsMdHutMWhFGnA


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yayyy! Today is such a great day for me! Thanks so much!  I'd prefer white if possible.



Yeah I would also like white


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for choosing me 

I would prefer black if possible.


----------



## SimonSpeedcuber (Dec 15, 2013)

Simon Stannek
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2012STAN04
Youtube: CubeFlyHigh


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 15, 2013)

SimonSpeedcuber said:


> Simon Stannek
> Email: [email protected]
> WCA ID: 2012STAN04
> Youtube: CubeFlyHigh



You're a tad bit Late cause the winners have already have been picked and i'm one of them.


----------



## SimonSpeedcuber (Dec 16, 2013)

I know, I saw that after I posted it


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope that I will revive my test cube Before Christmas(Dec. 25, 2013). Also I would like to know Via PM or a post in this thread to let us know when the Puzzles will be shipped if they haven't yet.


----------



## Chree (Dec 19, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Well.....
> It's a slightly different design than the Aurora, has torpedoes and weird divots. Looks different, IDK if better.
> Unfortunately it's 46 mm. So pretty much no chance of becoming a major speedcube for 2H, but I wonder how it'll do OH.



I got mine from thecubicle last week. It's... eh... it's a cube.

It's very smooth... I'll give it that. But it doesn't have much of a Florian cut and is pretty locky. Corner cutting is passable, but nothing special.

Too small for 2H, but also a bit too small for OH. The 50mm Zhanchi is already slightly smaller than people with small hands prefer. And I don't know anyone that actually uses a 42mm as their main. The 46mm is trying to fill a market gap that there probably wasn't much demand for.


----------



## Liz (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello all, the shengshou linglong have been sent to selected testers except three friends that did not send address to us.
And we have canceled their name list. Sorry for them.

As we declared before we have selected other three testers instead!
The new three selected testers are:

antoineccantin
ThomasJE
Riley Woo

Congratulations to them!
Please send address information PM to us before next Monday (23th Dec.) Or we will cancel the three list.
Thanks!

Thanks for attention, enjoy cubing all!


Those who are not selected will get our codes soon!


----------



## Liz (Dec 20, 2013)

Codes have been sent to you all not selected.  If any one do not receive our codes, please feel free to contact me and will send to you soon. Thanks!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 20, 2013)

Is mine being sent? I SENT MY ADDRESS 100% SURE PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE LET ME GET ONE! I ASKED IF YOU GOT MY PM AND NO RESPONSE!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Is mine being sent? I SENT MY ADDRESS 100% SURE PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE LET ME GET ONE! I ASKED IF YOU GOT MY PM AND NO RESPONSE!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!



I want to know also.


----------



## Liz (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello all,
We have sent information to those that we do not receive address information.
If you do not receive our information that means we have received your address information and the cube has been sent to you. 
Please do not worry about it.
Any question, please feel free to contact us.
Thanks for your support!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 21, 2013)

Liz said:


> Hello all,
> We have sent information to those that we do not receive address information.
> If you do not receive our information that means we have received your address information and the cube has been sent to you.
> Please do not worry about it.
> ...



I hope mine comes soon before Christmas(Dec. 25th.)


----------



## Liz (Dec 21, 2013)

Wishes to you! 


Michael Womack said:


> I hope mine comes soon before Christmas(Dec. 25th.)


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 21, 2013)

Liz said:


> Wishes to you!



Thanks.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 21, 2013)

You could have just replied to all the PMs confirming......


----------



## Liz (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you for suggestion. 


Lchu613 said:


> You could have just replied to all the PMs confirming......


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 24, 2013)

I just got it and likeing it


----------



## Liz (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello Michael, thanks for review.


Michael Womack said:


> I just got it and likeing it


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 25, 2013)

Liz said:


> Hello Michael, thanks for review.



It's just the unboxing I will have a full review on it in a week.


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Liz! Do you have tracking numbers to us?


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 27, 2013)

AlexCube said:


> Hi Liz! Do you have tracking numbers to us?



This. I'd quite like to know where mine is right now.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a PM telling me the tracking number
Mine should be here today or tomorrow (hopefully today)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 28, 2013)

Wait a minute this is a mini cube, right?

It looks normal-sized in your video


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 28, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Wait a minute this is a mini cube, right?
> 
> It looks normal-sized in your video



Ya It's 46mm and it is smaller than a WitTwo.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 28, 2013)

ya it's a mini cube (46mm)

My camera zooms in a lot apparently. It's hard to tell until the size comparison stuff (my small hands don't really help either)


----------



## Liz (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello, have sent tracking number to you. 


AlexCube said:


> Hi Liz! Do you have tracking numbers to us?


----------



## Liz (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello, have sent tracking number to you. Enjoy it. 


Lchu613 said:


> This. I'd quite like to know where mine is right now.


----------



## Liz (Dec 28, 2013)

Looking forward to your review. 


Michael Womack said:


> It's just the unboxing I will have a full review on it in a week.


----------



## Liz (Dec 28, 2013)

Very good review!!!  Hope to see more.


Yuxuibbs said:


>


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is my full review of this cube.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just received my cube in the mail today. Full review will be posted tomorrow.

-Doug


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 31, 2013)

My full review will be coming up tomorrow as well.


----------



## Liz (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for good reviews! 


Michael Womack said:


> Here is my full review of this cube.


----------



## Liz (Jan 3, 2014)

Wait for great review. 


ender9994 said:


> Just received my cube in the mail today. Full review will be posted tomorrow.
> 
> -Doug


----------



## Liz (Jan 3, 2014)

Wait for great review. 


Lchu613 said:


> My full review will be coming up tomorrow as well.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2014)

Liz said:


> Thank you for good reviews!



You're welcome Liz.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 4, 2014)

I will post the video soon (have the script written, just need to find time to video tape, edit, and upload it)

Have a written review for now (taken directly from the script):

*Stickers:* standard shengshou shades. 
*Feel:* smooth and buttery, perfect combination for people that prefer cubes such as the Dayan Guhong, Shengshou Aurora, YJ Sulong, or the Moyu Weilong. 
*Corner cutting:* same as modern speed cubes. At my tensions, it can easily cut 45 degrees and reverse cut about 2/3 of a cubie. In the hundreds of solves I did, I have not had any pops on this cube other than the pops I had while tensioning this cube because the cube was too loose. 
*Mechanism:* edge looks like a golf ball, corner is similar to the shengshou wind and aurora but the stalk is much shorter and there is an interesting design on the stalk. 
*Drawback:* 46mm. It is completely fingertrickable and it is great for me but people with bigger hands may find this cube to be too small.
*Recommendations/final comments:* Recommend for people that prefer cubes that are smooth, controllable, and quiet. It is perfect for people that have smaller hands, want a small OH cube, or just want a portable cube that can fit in your pocket. Algorithms flow very well on this cube. I have gotten 13 second average of 100s with this cube which is only a fraction of a second slower than what I usually get. For me, it’s perfect for use in class because of how quiet it is when you turn slowly and it is very controllable.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's the video review


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 4, 2014)

My video may come tomorrow, and if not, then sometime within a week! xD


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 5, 2014)

My video review:





Yeah I meant Linglong. I was very confused.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 5, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> My video may come tomorrow, and if not, then sometime within a week! xD



Same here.


----------



## Riley (Jan 6, 2014)

My review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvR3qg943LM&feature=c4-overview&list=UUxG0uFX5EDc-gVlTVgcSFaw


----------



## pjk (Jan 8, 2014)

This thread has been closed. Threads like this are no longer allowed. Please see the announcement here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...re-Area-No-Longer-Allowed&p=940703#post940703


----------

